# Gute aber günstige PC Headset?



## WerRock (4. November 2012)

*Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Nabend zusammen,

ich brauch mal ein neues Headset fürn PC.
Sollte nicht wirklich teuer sein, aber dennoch etwas gut.

Benutze zur Zeit so ein billiges Headset vom Internetcafe für 10€
Und damit bin ich jetzt schon einige Monate ausgekommen ^^

Wird mal Zeit für ein etwas vernüftiges Headset.

MfG


----------



## dragonlort (5. November 2012)

Was möchte du den ausgeben?
Und kann es auch ein stereo Kopfhörer sein + mic oder nur ein headset?

Ich habe das Roccat kave bin damit zufrieden außer das Gewicht wen du zu lange tragen tust macht es sich merkbar, und im Winter hasten immer warme ohren^^


----------



## Metalic (5. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Sollte nicht teuer sein, aber dennoch etwas gut! Die Aussage kann ja nun seeeeeehr stark gestreckt werden.  Wieviel möchtest du denn genau ausgeben? Muss es ein Headset sein oder kann es auch ein Kopfhörer mit Ansteckmikro sein? Hast du den Einkaufsführer schon gelesen? Fragen über Fragen... 

Wenn noch nicht durch dann einmal hier fix rein schauen --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html


----------



## WerRock (8. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Hi

hätte mal 2 gefunden 

zuerst mal das 
Roccat Kulo - Gebraucht (sieht aber eher so aus, als wären die Ohrmuscheln etwas klein für meine großen Ohren)

dann noch das :
Medion USB Gaming Headset 5.1

und zu guter letzt :
Creativ FATAL1TY Pro Series

Meiner meinung nach würd ich mich zu den Creativ FATAL1TY entscheiden, hab aber keine ahnung wieso, hat viele Positive bewerungen

Was meint ihr?

MfG


----------



## WerRock (10. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

--- Push ---


----------



## Metalic (10. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Kauf dir die Kombo wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben willst.

Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
+
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und hier noch etwas Lektüre zu dem Superlux von PommesmannXXL  http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f267/superlux-hd681-gg-logitech-g35-roccat-kave-creative-fatal1ty-861496.html


----------



## WerRock (10. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Wären die Kombo denn besser als zB das Medion Headset? Oder das Creativ?


----------



## Metalic (10. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Auf alle Fälle. In dem Link vergleicht der User Pommesmannxxl das Superlux mit 3 verschiedenen Headsets. Unter anderem auch mit dem Creative. Les dir das mal durch, du wirst erstaunt sein, dass ein 20€ Kopfhörer klanglich mit dem Logitech G35, USB (981-000117) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mithalten kann.


----------



## WerRock (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Hi,

das Micro ist aber ein Standmicro oder?

Ich brauch ein Headset, muss jetzt nicht genau das beste sein halt

Ich denke mal ich bestelle mir das Creativ oder Speedlink Headset, da ich auch eine neue Tastertur brauche, und bestelle mir direkt noch diese dazu :

Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

MfG


----------



## Thallassa (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Das Mikro ist ein Clipmikro, das heftest du dir an den Kopfhörer...

Viel Spaß mit dem Speedlink oder Creative-Müll, Superlux + Zalman CLIPmikro wäre die 10000000 Mal bessere Wahl.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. November 2012)

Jo, die Speedlink und Creatives kannst du alle in die Tonne treten, genau wie das ach so tolle G35...


----------



## winner961 (26. November 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> Das Mikro ist ein Clipmikro, das heftest du dir an den Kopfhörer...
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Speedlink oder Creative-Müll, Superlux + Zalman CLIPmikro wäre die 10000000 Mal bessere Wahl.



Das wäre eine viel bessere Lösung als der ganze fertig Müll und wenn du ein Mirko an der Backe brauchst gibt es ein Antlion Modmic vielleicht wäre das was.


----------



## LXR1ous (29. November 2012)

*AW: Gute aber günstige PC Headset?*

Hallo!

Ich suche auch ein neues Headset und lese auch sehr viel vom Superlux + Zalmann Mic.
Bei dem Review vom PommesmannXXL fiel mir jedoch auf, dass er noch eine zusätzliche Soundkarte hat.
Nun frage ich mich, ob diese Kombo ebenfalls mit einer onBoard-Soundkarte bei Spielen wie BF3 oder CS:S noch ausreicht. Werde mir das ASRock B75 Pro3-M besorgen, da ich mir wieder 'n PC zusammenstelle.

Könnt ihr mir dazu etwas sagen?


----------

